# [OFF] BONNE ANNEE TOUT LE MONDE :)

## bulki

Ohéééééééééé  :Smile: ... 

En Australie, Nouvel Zélande, Nouvelle calédonie ils sont déjà l'autre côté  :Smile: 

ALORS BONNE ANNEE A TOUS et meilleurs voeux...

++++++++++++++++++

----------

## Saigneur

'ffectivement, c'est OFF  :Wink: 

Bonne année les gens !

----------

## bosozoku

 *bulki wrote:*   

> Ohéééééééééé ... 
> 
> En Australie, Nouvel Zélande, Nouvelle calédonie ils sont déjà l'autre côté 
> 
> ALORS BONNE ANNEE A TOUS et meilleurs voeux...
> ...

 

Ouarf c'est impressionant quand même la planête  :Very Happy: 

C'est encore l'après midi en France !

En tout cas, bonne année pour tous les mecs qui sont à mes antipodes !

----------

## kernelsensei

```
void bonne_annee()

{

while(date() != 01012005)

    {

        ;

    }

printf("Bonne Année a tous !! :D\n");

return;

}

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ah lala ça se reconnait bien les geeks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

Bonne Année    tous le monde

----------

## zdra

Joyeuse année  11111010101b

Joyeuse année  7D5h

----------

## Darkael

```

# yes 'Bonne année 2005!!!'

```

----------

## limacette

Bonne année (j'ai meme pas envie d'etre original...  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kopp

echo "Bonne Année a tous" >> communauté_francophone_des_forums_gentoo

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

BONNE ANNEE  2005 à tous   :Wink: 

----------

## Intruder

Bonne Année à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

beaux nénés à tous (fallait bien que quelqu'un la fasse cette pauvre blague, alors je me sacrifie   :Razz:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Polo

je reviens juste du ski, et j'en profite pour souhaiter (en retard) un joyeux noël, et un bonne année 2005.

----------

## Gaug

Bonne Année à vous tous.

----------

## bosozoku

Et voila, on est en 2005 ! Une année nouvelle  :Smile: 

----------

## Panuru

Bonne année ^^x

----------

## acuratech

Bonne Année 2005   :Cool: 

----------

## VG

Et bonne santé!!!!!!!!!

----------

## zdra

Emerge a planté à minuit !! C'est un tres mauvais signe pour l'année 2005 ça   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AssiuM

bounané tout le monde   :Cool: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bannanier et pommes sautées ^^

Ok ok je sors ----> []

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne Année @ tous  :Smile: 

#emerge =bonne_santé-2005

----------

## fafounet

emerger bien de bonnes résolutions

----------

## DuF

Bonne année et bonne santé à tous les gentooistes, la famille, les amis, sans oublier ceux qui ont sans doute le plus besoin de nos voeux et de bien d'autres choses plus concrêtes, je pense aux victimes du tsunami de l'océan indien et à toutes les personnes qui en 2004 ont trop soufferts, soit à cause de la nature ou de l'homme... Tous mes voeux vont vers tous ceux qui en ont besoin !

----------

## flash

Meilleurs voeux, et l'annee ne peux etre que bonne en gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Bonne année à tous, et prenez comme bonne résolution de bien formater vos posts   :Laughing: 

----------

## monsieurk

Bonne année à tous

Que 2005 vous apporte joie, bonheur, argent (avec gentoo pas besoin de licence  :Smile:  ) et pleins de bonnes choses

Une grande pensée aux pays sinistrés qui ont dû fêter cette nouvelle année avec une catastrophe

Bonne année à tous

Emergez bien et Vive Gentoo !  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Bonnes année à tous !!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

Bonne Année

----------

## theturtle123

bonne année

----------

## default

joyeuses pâques 2003 et concernant les résolutions: 1600x1200 sinon rien! (;

----------

## babykart

bonne année et toussa quoi...

----------

## Adrien

 :Very Happy:  Bonne année tout le monde !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

bonne année à tous =)

----------

## Trevoke

Bonne annee les aminches!

----------

## yoyo

Nannée na tous !!!

Bonne Résolution n°1 : relire/corriger mes posts ...   :Mr. Green: 

Zannée za tous !!!

Bonne Résolution n°2 : acheter/ouvrir un dico ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## bosozoku

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Nannée na tous !!!
> 
> Bonne Résolution n°1 : relire/corriger mes posts ...  
> 
> Zannée za tous !!!
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Perso à chaque fois que j'essais de prendre des résolutions j'arrive jamais à les tenir plus de 3 ou 4 semaines...

----------

## kwenspc

bonne année 1889!

nan c pas ça? 

ok ok je -->[]  moi aussi

euh...

Longue vie à gentoo et à ses gentooïste!!!

----------

